# Game #9 - Sixers @ Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*November 16, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)

 
Philadelphia 76ers (5-3) @ Toronto Raptors (0-7)

Air Canada Center, Toronto, CA*

*Head Coaches:*
 
Maurice Cheeks/Sam Mitchell

*Projected Starting Lineups:*
     
Allen Iverson/Andre Iguodala/Kyle Korver/Chris Webber/Steven Hunter
     
Mike James/Jalen Rose/Morris Peterson/Chris Bosh/Aaron Williams


*KEY MATCHUP:*
 
*- Chris Webber -VS- Chris Bosh -*​
Top of the Atlantic VS the bottom.


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*

Can they get #6?


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*

this game will show us more about how good this team really is. can they sustain the momentum, can they play back to backs with the same intensity, can they keep up their shooting, and can their team defense improve over their current 28th place ranking?


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*

and its 11-2 after like 3 minutes, haha.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*

I once again can't get the game but I'm watching the live stats..2 offensive fouls for Bosh in 3 plays...MAN raptors fans can't be happy about that.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*

24-11, raptors timeout. the sixers went 4 straight possessions with them hitting 3 balls. then a webber layup and an AI steal and layup. this offense is looking unstoppable.


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*

24-11, Sixers halfway through the first.


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*

31-17....Iggy has 3 three's so far.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*

Iggy is 3 for 3 on 3 pointers. Gotta love his game, he brings something different every time.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*

Toronto is getting torched.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*

40-25 with 20 seconds left


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*

if anyone is watching the game .. how is Webber's relationship with AI because everytime I watch Webber .. he looks like his not enjoying himself out there


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*

Wow. Only an 8 point lead now.


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*

Tie game..................blew that one.


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*

Another 3 from Iggy. 82-78, Sixers.


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*

97-92, Sixers, 8 minutes left.


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*

2 point game, 6 minutes left.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*

Andre Iguodala is doing his best Reggie Miller impersonation from beyond. This guy is just going to keep getting better.


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*

Iggy w/ a double-double. 24 and 10. 2:30 left, AI is up to 39


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*

AI hits 40 for the first time this season.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*

I do not like Webber as a late game option with the lead Let allen work the clock for most of the possesion then either take the shot or a quick dish for an open shot but Webber tryin to do that I just dont like

But anyways 4 pt lead 18 seconds looks like we got our 6th str8 :clap:


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*

Sixers win. Iggy, 26 and 10.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*



Cornrow Wallace said:


> Sixers win. Iggy, 26 and 10.


Still 10 seconds left :biggrin: lol


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*



Route I-76 said:


> Still 10 seconds left :biggrin: lol


Haha. My bad. Yahoo was messed up.


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*

Now it's over...lol

6 straight!


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*

opps, nevermind


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*



Cornrow Wallace said:


> Now it's over...lol
> 
> 6 straight!


haha yah i was jus messin with ya

This was good for us to have this momentum going into the Miami and Cleveland game lets make it 8 games and take both of them

Go Sixers :banana:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*

Amazing you guys. The Philadelphia 76ers are impressing me a lot. 6-game winning streak :clap: . Here are some photographs/images from tonight's victory over the Toronto Raptors in Toronto in the Air Canada Centre:









Philadelphia 76ers Allen Iverson moves the ball past Toronto Raptors Jose Calderon during NBA action in Toronto, Wednesday Nov. 16, 2005. 









Toronto Raptors Charlie Villanueva fouls Philadelphia 76ers Kyle Korver during NBA action in Toronto, Wednesday Nov. 16, 2005.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*

Villanueva looks like Shrek in that picture.

Nice win, we still gotta learn to close out games though.<<<<Running theme


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*

Oh my god... We're unstoppable!


----------



## AIFan (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: Game #9 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 16th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)*



RedsDrunk said:


> Villanueva looks like Shrek in that picture.


LMAO


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Oh my god... We're unstoppable!


Okay, we beat the worst team in the league twice, and they almost one a game, and came back in both. That's not too great.

And I don't know about this. THey shot 54%. AI got 42, and they barely won. They came back from double digits. The sixers are still inconsistent and bad at defense, and can't close out games.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Charlie Villanueva looks like a Neanderthal man. :biggrin: LMAO.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

sliccat said:


> Okay, we beat the worst team in the league twice, and they almost one a game, and came back in both. That's not too great.
> 
> And I don't know about this. THey shot 54%. AI got 42, and they barely won. They came back from double digits. The sixers are still inconsistent and bad at defense, and can't close out games.


Good points Sliccat. I couldn't agree more. 

Winning sorta mask our weaknesses and inconsistencies. But in order to beat the good teams, we have to get better on defense.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> Good points Sliccat. I couldn't agree more.
> 
> Winning sorta mask our weaknesses and inconsistencies. But in order to beat the good teams, we have to get better on defense.


Yes we are bad at defense and need to improve but the good thing is we could not play any worse on defense regardless of what team we are playing so until we figure out our defensive woes we just got to keep scoring but i honestly think we will see a huge improvement in our defense once sammy returns to the lineup


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Yes we are bad at defense and need to improve but the good thing is we could not play any worse on defense regardless of what team we are playing so until we figure out our defensive woes we just got to keep scoring *but i honestly think we will see a huge improvement in our defense once sammy returns to the lineup*






I agree


I've been on vacation.....havent seen a game in a while ....6 IN A ROW :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

sliccat said:


> Okay, we beat the worst team in the league twice, and they almost *one* a game, and came back in both. That's not too great.
> 
> And I don't know about this. THey shot 54%. AI got 42, and they barely won. They came back from double digits. The sixers are still inconsistent and bad at defense, and can't close out games.


LoL


----------

